# 442 worn out axle bearings.



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all, I have a 4-4-2 with excessive play in the wheels and I need to replace the axle brgs (027) Anyone have a trick to removing the wheels without damage to frame or wheels? (ok i know i can get it fixed at joes train shop) I,m a do it your self guy. thanks marv2fly


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Marv, you can always buy a wheel puller off eBay... T-Man has one and posted a mini review of it, which can be seen in this thread... If you are daring you could always try a flat-head screwdriver


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks B&M*

Now That I have seen what it looks like I can come up with something. I was affraid i might break the edge. Yes I could try the screwdriver but didn,t want to possibly bend the frame. Must not have much pressure on the press fit. Thanks again.marvfly


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To changed the bushing you have to stake it to the frame. I am not sure you can do this with the frame intact.
Another way is to bridge a vise with a sheet metal. Cut a slit length wise to ft under the wheel. The punch the axle down. The metal will need to be stiff but not too thick.

You could look at flanged ball bearings used in RC cars. have them face out and have a spring around the axle pushing them out, to keep them in place. If you buy a set of ten you could do two engines. I am not sure glue would be enough.


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks T-Man*

Hey T-Man, Thanks for another option. I have another motor coming for this train but later i will take this engine and do the repairs for another engine.
Thanks for the help. Marvfly


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No Problem.
Getting a better motor is a good way to go.
The last motor I got from ebay was very loose at the bushings. It ran great. I was going to use the parts but kept it for show and tell. Maybe someday I will try the bearing trick on it.
Only if the hole is 5/16
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX2826&P=6

For ten with flange

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD086&P=6


----------

